# Lost my first tooth today.



## Kitties (Aug 19, 2014)

I'm 54 and I know in the larger world of health issues, this is minor, but I'm not happy. I guess the tooth was a goner. It had a cap, root canal but was probably cracked. Infected. This had been going on for 6 months, worked on twice by the specialist and was still draining at the upper gum.

Not sure if I'll do an implant. I'm worried other teeth could start giving me problems and I couldn't afford a mouth of implants. Plus they do scare me a bit. The tooth was an upper molar. I do have dental so I've paid very little for the work that was done on this tooth. Grateful for that.

What have been your experiences with lost teeth. I'd like to know what I could expect if anyone is willing to share. Thank you.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 19, 2014)

I had a couple pulled years ago in the back of my mouth, never really affected by eating or anything else.  A bridge is an alternative to implants, if the missing tooth is in the front of the mouth, I have one permanent bridge myself.  I also shy away from the idea of an implant, pricey and not without problems.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Aug 19, 2014)

I freak out at the thought of losing any teeth. I too have a tooth that sounds like yours-it has a crown,root canal and I`ve been having some problems with it. Dentist thinks it could be cracked but can`t find anything. Been to a specialist but he couldn`t see a problem either. I use a water flosser every day-that`s the only way I keep it from getting infected.


----------



## Kitties (Aug 19, 2014)

I know SeaBreeze, the thought of an implant into bone and chances of infection in some ways just don't seem worth it. The tooth removed was #3. Second to last on upper right so not really noticeable aesthetically. I've worked with people who are missing many molars and when they smile it's so noticeable. I feel so bad for them. Some people probably didn't have good dental care even when children.

Mrs Robinson. I hope a solution is found to your tooth. I had mine worked on twice and no avail. I was getting pockets of infection drainage in the gums. It probably could have caused increased problems later due to infection. Well it's gone now so I may consider just being without it for a time.

I try to floss regularly and I use a sonic toothbrush.

Thanks for your replies.


----------



## rkunsaw (Aug 20, 2014)

I broke a front tooth a few months ago and am in the process of getting an implant. Every thing I've read says that's the best way to go.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 20, 2014)

I recently told my dentist that he did such good work that I wanted my mouth wired open in my coffin so people could appreciate it.  He thought that this was a morbid thought but he smiled...


----------



## Kitties (Aug 20, 2014)

rkunsaw, My brother lost a permanent front tooth when he was in high school. Actually they put it back in and it took but discolored. I'm not sure if he ever had an implant put in. I needed to ask him. He had dental care with the Navy for 20 years.

Sorry about your lost tooth. With a front tooth, I'd probably go with an implant too. I hope all goes well with it. Keep us posted.


----------



## MrJim (Aug 20, 2014)

Re: gum infections... take CoQ10.

100 mg every other day.

If you have a painful infection, take 100mg, wait about 30 minutes, then take another 100 mg. That should do it. Then begin taking it regularly two or three times a week.

I have had that stuff completely remove the pain of a gum infection in the space of an hour.

By the next morning, I couldn't tell I'd ever had one.

CoQ10 is amazing at staving off infections within the gums & fighting periodontal disease.


----------

